# The use of Z3A codes in ICD10- weeks gestation



## jlv1980 (Sep 16, 2015)

I understand that all O codes in Chapter 15 will need to have a Z3Acode (weeks gestation attached, but do I need to use the Z3Acodes as the secondary code when using the normal pregnancy codes of Z34 which is from Chapter 21?  The guidelines state using Z3A codes as secondary when using Chapter 15 codes which are the O codes, but nothing is stated in the guidelines for Chapter 21 when using Z34 codes. Can anyone clarify for me whether I need to use Z3A codes as a secondary diagnosis when using Z34 codes?Thanks!


----------



## IreneK63 (Oct 5, 2015)

*ICd 10*

I have been wandering the same thing - have you received an answer to your question?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 5, 2015)

There is no directive stating that the adding of the Z3A code to the Z34 codes is required.  There have been numerous articles that have stated this but none can point to an official source showing this as a requirement.  However there is also nothing indicating that you do not add the Z3A codes to the Z34 codes.  So I figure it is up to you at the time of coding.


----------



## erlenac@gmail.com (Aug 18, 2017)

*Categories O00-O08 pregnancies with abortive should not be assigned Z3A code?*

Hello! Category Z3A code should not be assigned for:
Pregnancies with abortive outcomes( categories O00- O08)
Elective termination of pregnancy(Z33.32)
Postpartum conditions....
This information from Hunter College -is this right?


----------

